# stuck valve on vu4



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just had the car in to get a frame notch. The guy didnt touch the back end at all and all valves were working when it went in. Picked up the car today and put the rear up using the button that controls both. Noticed the rear felt weird so I played with the individual buttons and it seems the right rear is stuck. Wont let air in or out. I can hear it click but nothing. Any idea if it could be because the battery was disconnected and it may have thrown something off? probably not but thats all i can think of. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Unplug the system and reset it. I had one stick once and did this, played with it, and then it was good. Check water traps and manifold for corrosion.


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

unplug the battery or at the vu4 and ecu


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

any one have any pics on how to take these things apart?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you try the suggestions? I would also try flushing with some alcohol. Before you take it apart call AccuAir.


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

yea at the rear valve started to work again then about an hour later the front left went out...ripped the whole system apart and inspected the manifold without taking it out and checked the connections put it all back together and it seems fine....weird, although i think the left rear is slow, im thinking maybe an ecu issue


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

take it apart. i have seen the rubber feet inside falling. Manifold that is.


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

So if you have one of our Generation 2 manifolds (has the four 1/4" NPT plugs across the back of the manifold) and the unit DOES NOT say "V2" on the manifold near the Inlet Port, then we can send you a rebuild kit that solves this problem. We had an issue with a small percentage of the first batch of these Generation 2 manifolds that allows the rubber seal on the poppet to come loose and clog the passage way during operation. The Generation 2 manifolds that say "V2" on them have a revised poppet seal design that eliminates the possible problem all together. 

So, if you have the Generation 2 manifold that DOES NOT say "V2" and you are seeing one or more of the corners acting slow or stuck all together, then give us a call and we will send you a rebuild kit. I have included the instructions below, but it is a pretty straight forward process. 

WHAT IF: What if one of the fill solenoids is stuck all together and you need to get air into the bag to drive the car? Here is the "get it home" solution: 



Turn the Ignition ON 

Hold both the UP and DOWN valves for any corner of the vehicle that is still working 

Continue holding these buttons until no more air is being exhausted from the system 

Turn the Ignition OFF 

Tap all 8 stems of the valves with a screwdriver (or other solid tool) 5 times each 

Turn the Ignition ON while tapping the UP button for the corner that was not filling 5 times, then just hold this button ON. 

Continue holding this up button until the compressor shuts OFF. 

The corner will now be raised. 

Now level the vehicle out and operate like normal until service kit arrives.


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

my one buddy had a problem with one of his back bags, it was VU4 related...took the entire thing apart and put it back together and the problem still existed...accuair is sending him a brand new manifold...the told him everything is lifetime warrentee...:thumbup: to accuair for being very customer friendly...and me speaking for my friend he is very satisfied with u guys for taking care of the problem:thumbup::beer:


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

My problem is real weird. So after unplugging everything and putting it all back together it worked perfect for about an hour, then boom i go to raise up after being parked and the front left goes up like a snail, like holding down button for 15 seconds just to get to ride height. I get home and all the sudden the right rear is doing the same thing. Unplug the battery put it back on and everything works again for like a day. Get down to waterfest front left goes back to snail pace unplug the battery and now both front are snails pace but rears work mint :screwy: Tried unplugging the battery again but this time it doesnt fix a thing. However if I let the compressors run to all the way full i can get the fronts to go up at a decent pace but next push it will hardly go. Got home yesterday and it was still the same front barely move and rears work. So i called accuair and he told me to check my grounds, did that and everything looks fine I even undid them all and redid them to check there was nothing interfering. So I just started the car and started playing with the system, front working like new flying up, then I check the back and same thing. Sweet but I know what happened last time so i keep playing with it and all the sudden the back left just stops going up fast and is now much slower than the rest. IDK what is going on but it cant be the VU4 cause the valves work and then just stop. Im thinking its an ECU issue and that perhaps something got shorted when the guy disconnected the battery.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

if the bag is airing up, and the manifold is unplugged, that means that a valve is sticking. im sure you have something stuck in it. I've seen Teflon tape stuck in the manifold that would cause it to do this. i would take it apart. i used a deep 13mm socket and used a grinder to make teeth in it to take it apart. it only takes a few minutes. stop guessing what the problem might be. or it could be the pistons in the manifold, the rubber feet on them could be loose.


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

but why would it cause random corners stop working and not constantly keep one valve from working right?


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

bump


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

does anyone know how to check voltage on the plug that goes to the manifold to see if im getting 12v for each up and down solenoid?


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

talked to accuair and they told me, checked them all and im getting 12.2 for each one with the car on and about 11.8 with it off so that eliminates the ecu. Im thinking its a ground issue but I dont know how to check resistance


----------

